# probleme compte istore



## jim09 (8 Août 2010)

bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce forum j'ai achete un ipod touch 8gb et j'essaye d'ouvrir un compte itunes store et quand j'arrive a l'etape ou je dois inscrire mon adresse mail, mot de passe et date de naissance chaque que j'entre un mot de passe il m'indique en rouge que le mot de passe doit avoir au 8 caracteres. et j'ai deja essaye de melanger des chiffres mais rien n'y fait.


----------

